# ok if water leaks from lower unit to engine connection?



## Wreckless (Mar 13, 2008)

Took the lower unit off of a 2003 Johnson 90 hp and replaced the impeller. Put the lower unit back on and fired it up using ears and a hoseto test F-N-R. All worked fine and the motor had a strong stream. However, I noticed that where the top of the lower unit connects up to the bottom part of the motor that water was coming out all around the entire crease like a leak. Is this normal? I saw water only, no oil of any kind.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Perfectly normal. That whole area is filled will water. The seam does not have a seal. Usually after a water pump change, if paint was sealing that area, then after the water will come out. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Wreckless (Mar 13, 2008)

Double D,

Thanks for the response, much appreciated! It's exactly what my buddy said, but it sounded a little odd, especially since it didn't do that before we took it apart (at least not that I noticed), and I have never seen that happen with any other motor. Now, if the damn wind and seas will ease up..........


----------

